# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Przestawiony nos, czy mozna cos z tym zrobic? po 4 miesiecznej przerwie

## mariusz96

Witam, na skutek uderzenia w jedna ze stron kosci nosa zostal guzek, ktory nie zmienia sie od 4 miesiecy, po wypadku bylem u chirurga, ktory po zdjeciach rentgenowskich nie wykryl zlamania, jednak stan mojego nosa sie nie poprawia, kiedy dotykam z napuchnietej strony czuje jakby kosc zmienila swoje polozenie, czy moge jeszcze cos z tym zrobic? dziekkuje za pomoc

----------


## Kendal

Jak dla mnie, powinieneś skonsultowac się z lepszym chirurgiem, bo definitywnie diagnoza jest źle postawiona.

----------


## TomaszK

Witam.
 Czy ma Pan możliwość przesłania zdjęcia RTG? czy ból się utrzymuje?
Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## mariusz96

Panie Tomaszu K. Bol sie nie utrzymuje, mam zdjecia rentgenowskie wykonane niecaly miesiac temu, wiec jakies 3 msc. po uszkodzeniu, gdyz odwiedzilem znow chirurga z podejrzeniem uszkodzenia czaszki (inna historia), nie wiem wiec czy na tych zdjeciach mozna zobaczyc kosci nosa, bo nie znam sie na tym, zaraz je podesle :Smile:

----------

